# FA Pazzo one-shots



## RichJB (10/3/18)

Hello all

FA are at it again with the blends. After the e-motions range (Metaphor, Cocoon, etc) and then the FA UK blends, have FA finally delivered some blend/one-shot type flavours that actually work? According to Wayne, they may have.



Imagine my surprise that FA have released the world's first pink bubblegum that has a lemon note in it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/3/18)

Thanks @RichJB . I have been doing DIY for about three years but I am unashamedly lazy. Would you please give us your recommendations on one-shots that are currently available in SA (and which vendors stock them). I would really appreciate it. I am sure others would too. I would also help those who are new to DIY, knowing that they can start with a really simple process.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/18)

NCV is releasing one very soon. 

Sir Vape is releasing a line soon. 

I know Hardwicks and Sickboy77 have some out at the moment 

I’m sure there’s more but my brain is off.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/3/18)

Wiener Vape does one

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (10/3/18)

I'm afraid one-shots aren't really my thing, @Puff the Magic Dragon. I bought some of the FA e-motions flavours which are not one-shots but can be OK as compound flavours in mixes. The only one-shot I've ever bought was Wayne's Obsidian which I got from Mr. Hardwick's. It's an excellent flavour but a tad too sweet for my tastes. This is the benefit of mixing recipes as opposed to one-shots. I could remove the sweetener from Obsidian to suit my palate. I just don't want to buy Cookie Dough and Pie Crust for Obsidian as few other recipes use these flavours.

I think one-shots will take off now as First Rule is becoming too big a burden for many mixers. But I think it will always be a delicate balancing act between losing the ability to tweak the recipe (mixing one-shots) and then having to buy all the flavours required (mixing recipes).

Even with compound flavours, it's tricky. I like the cereal note in FA Breakfast Cereals but didn't want a chocolate in my cereal. Now I'm stuck with it. I'd rather have got a plain cereal flavour and added my own chocolate if I wanted Coco Pops. I think the manufacturers still have a lot of work to do in defining exactly what mixers want in their flavours.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/3/18)

@Puff the Magic Dragon All day vapes also offer their juices in one shot sizes

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/3/18)

RichJB said:


> I'm afraid one-shots aren't really my thing, @Puff the Magic Dragon. I bought some of the FA e-motions flavours which are not one-shots but can be OK as compound flavours in mixes. The only one-shot I've ever bought was Wayne's Obsidian which I got from Mr. Hardwick's. It's an excellent flavour but a tad too sweet for my tastes. This is the benefit of mixing recipes as opposed to one-shots. I could remove the sweetener from Obsidian to suit my palate. I just don't want to buy Cookie Dough and Pie Crust for Obsidian as few other recipes use these flavours.
> 
> I think one-shots will take off now as First Rule is becoming too big a burden for many mixers. But I think it will always be a delicate balancing act between losing the ability to tweak the recipe (mixing one-shots) and then having to buy all the flavours required (mixing recipes).
> 
> Even with compound flavours, it's tricky. I like the cereal note in FA Breakfast Cereals but didn't want a chocolate in my cereal. Now I'm stuck with it. I'd rather have got a plain cereal flavour and added my own chocolate if I wanted Coco Pops. I think the manufacturers still have a lot of work to do in defining exactly what mixers want in their flavours.



Great feedback, thanks @RichJB
@Puff the Magic Dragon 's question reminds me of something I have wondered for a while.

It would be so cool if we could have some great "base" one shots, to which we could add one or two other things.

For example, a superb *tobacco base* - and then you just add something if you want it sweeter or some menthol to cool it.

Or a great *fruity base* - and then you add for example a bit of kiwi if you want a kiwi slant - or a pear for a pear slant etc. and then some menthol to ice it up.

Am talking about these great vapeable "bases" - not one shots of full complete juices or some fairly complex mix from the flavour companies - like your chocolate cereal example.

I think it would be great to have something like this - a "middle ground" DIY of sorts. Ie. Midway between oneshots from juice makers and full blown DIY

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/3/18)

Silver said:


> Great feedback, thanks @RichJB
> @Puff the Magic Dragon 's question reminds me of something I have wondered for a while.
> 
> It would be so cool if we could have some great "base" one shots, to which we could add one or two other things.
> ...



Judging by the Liquid barn concentrate reviews thread I'd say that some of them come close to this brilliant idea... currently fiddling with their blue raspberry, at 8% I was very satisfied but wanted to see if I can add a twist.... @RichJB am I talking sense or being a bit of a dofus here ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (10/3/18)

Yeah, a number of the LB flavours are meant to be like standalone compound flavours. I can't see what one can do with White Chocolate Peppermint or Baker's Touch or Cherry Blossom Tea that would stray very far from the profile. 

@Silver, I like that idea of releasing stones. There are quite a number. Wayne has his Yeo Layer, for example, which is just a rice + milk stone to which you can add whatever you fancy. Vurve has a milkshake stone which is 3% Cap VBIC, 2% FA Cream Fresh, 0.5% TFA Vanilla Cupcake and Koolada/Polar Blast/WS-23 to taste. You can add any fruit or chocolate to that.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (11/3/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Thanks @RichJB . I have been doing DIY for about three years but I am unashamedly lazy. Would you please give us your recommendations on one-shots that are currently available in SA (and which vendors stock them). I would really appreciate it. I am sure others would too. I would also help those who are new to DIY, knowing that they can start with a really simple process.



@Puff the Magic Dragon All Day Vapes also has one shots

EDIT Sorry, I see that All Day Vapes has already been mentioned.

Why not post in Who has stock? That way the vendors themselves will reply

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (11/3/18)

@Braki FYI in case you didn't see this thread.

All Day Vapes has fascinating flavours; I've bought some of juice before and they're delicious! The Pavlova is my favourite. I don't know if they have it in a one-shot.

And any of the Mr Hardwick's range is excellent. Debbie does Doughnuts is a delicious chocolate; Bombshell tastes just like Peppermint Crisp and SuperMilk is just addictive!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Yeah, a number of the LB flavours are meant to be like standalone compound flavours. I can't see what one can do with White Chocolate Peppermint or Baker's Touch or Cherry Blossom Tea that would stray very far from the profile.
> 
> @Silver, I like that idea of releasing stones. There are quite a number. Wayne has his Yeo Layer, for example, which is just a rice + milk stone to which you can add whatever you fancy. Vurve has a milkshake stone which is 3% Cap VBIC, 2% FA Cream Fresh, 0.5% TFA Vanilla Cupcake and Koolada/Polar Blast/WS-23 to taste. You can add any fruit or chocolate to that.



Thanks @RichJB 
Are they called 'Stones' ?
Interesting indeed. 
Would like to see more of this sort of thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (11/3/18)

Blck also have pre mixed concentrates, just add PG / VG / Nicotine as you like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (11/3/18)

Silver said:


> Are they called 'Stones' ?



I don't think there is an official term. Wayne calls them stones, others call them bases. I think bases might be confusing as it could mean a flavour blend or it could mean PG & VG. But stones has clear and unambiguous meaning. A stone one-shot would be a beverage or bakery or tobacco or whatever blend to which you add whatever top note/accents/sweetening/cooling you like.

Another option is to call them layers. So you'd buy a milkshake layer pre-blended in a bottle and then add strawb or whatever. It wouldn't even need to be base notes for juice either. Most fruit top notes work best as combinations of several different flavours. EdibleMalfunction has his FA Bilberry/FW Blueberry/TFA Blueberry Extra combo, ID10-T has his Holy Trinity strawberry that uses FA, Inw and JF strawberries and a mango blend that also uses three or four flavours. So those could be pre-blended in one bottle to give the new mixer a really good balanced top note right off the bat, much more rounded and full than any individual flavour.

It's not just the simplicity of it, there are inventory management benefits as well. I really like EdibleMalfunction's Blueberry mix. But I don't make blueberry juices that often, and FA Bilberry is exceptionally potent so it's used at very low levels. That means that while I blow through FW Blueberry and TFA Blueberry Extra quite quickly, my bottle of FA Bilberry lasts for absolute ages. Having all three pre-blended in one bottle means I wouldn't have to fret about different stock levels. I'm using all three concentrates at the same pace, out of one bottle.

This would have particular application for the mega-potent flavours like FA Honey, Flv Coconut and Rich Cinnamon, etc. One bottle of those will last you a lifetime. Except that the flavour won't last, it will degrade over time. A cinnamon sugar cookie stone that consisted of:
4% Cap Sugar Cookie
1% FA Cookie
0.3% TFA Butter
0.5% FA Meringue
0.1% Flv Rich Cinnamon

would allow the mixer to use flavours like Butter and Rich Cinnamon without having to a buy a full bottle that they will never finish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Braki (11/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Braki FYI in case you didn't see this thread.
> 
> All Day Vapes has fascinating flavours; I've bought some of juice before and they're delicious! The Pavlova is my favourite. I don't know if they have it in a one-shot.
> 
> And any of the Mr Hardwick's range is excellent. Debbie does Doughnuts is a delicious chocolate; Bombshell tastes just like Peppermint Crisp and SuperMilk is just addictive!


Thank you @Hooked I bought 3 of their one shots. Was my first DIY juices. Now want to experiment more. Will have a look at the other suppliers one shots as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/3/18)

RichJB said:


> I don't think there is an official term. Wayne calls them stones, others call them bases. I think bases might be confusing as it could mean a flavour blend or it could mean PG & VG. But stones has clear and unambiguous meaning. A stone one-shot would be a beverage or bakery or tobacco or whatever blend to which you add whatever top note/accents/sweetening/cooling you like.
> 
> Another option is to call them layers. So you'd buy a milkshake layer pre-blended in a bottle and then add strawb or whatever. It wouldn't even need to be base notes for juice either. Most fruit top notes work best as combinations of several different flavours. EdibleMalfunction has his FA Bilberry/FW Blueberry/TFA Blueberry Extra combo, ID10-T has his Holy Trinity strawberry that uses FA, Inw and JF strawberries and a mango blend that also uses three or four flavours. So those could be pre-blended in one bottle to give the new mixer a really good balanced top note right off the bat, much more rounded and full than any individual flavour.
> 
> ...



This is brilliant @RichJB 
Whether they are called stones or layers it doesnt matter. Hear you on the confusion calling them bases.

The point is i love the idea of a great one shot layer or stone to which you can add a top note to your taste.

The way you described it here is a winner:
*"A stone one-shot would be a beverage or bakery or tobacco or whatever blend to which you add whatever top note/accents/sweetening/cooling you like."*

Would love to follow this and i hope such stone one shots would become more popular and available locally. With ideas of what to add for possible accents.

I would want a tobacco one and a fruity one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

